# Ozzie and Harriet - October 31, 1948- Halloween Party



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

For the Ozzie and Harriet radio program, and the Halloween episode entitled, "Haunted House", from 1948, follow this link to the Archive.org page.

http://archive.org/download/OzzieHarriet/Oh1948-10-31169repeatsAt249HauntedHouseakaTheHaloweenParty.m p3


----------

